# an 11 flighted gene?



## julie1999 (Sep 20, 2017)

first post on here and hoping people may be able to assist. So I'm a 3rd generation fancier from my family. I would like to say I know quite a lot about the management, racing, rearing etc. of pigeons, especially for someone of my age (coming up for 18) but anyway this is sort of irrelevant for what I would like to know.
when I was young my dad showed me a young red hen who had 11 flights in both of her wings and told me how he had been told as a youngster that an 11th flight was a tell tale sign of a good racer. well this year at college I am studying a 'specialist project' where you have to research something of interest to you that is linked to animals (animal management course) and this assignment will be linked to my final grade and will be put forward to university. 
I have looked around online and found no information on the 11th flight. I wanted to study the pedigrees of different strains (I keep 8 different lines) and I wanted to try and see whether the 11th flight was on a recessive gene and if it could be bred for. 
so if anyone knows of anything or anywhere that might be of use it would be greatly appreciated (also sorry for the rambling)


----------



## Columba1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Interesting!! Did you see this old thread?
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/11-flight-birds-77897.html


----------



## julie1999 (Sep 20, 2017)

Thank you for the link


----------

